# You can change the skin!



## Lorraine (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank you Bev and Nikos. 

I just noticed that at the bottom left of the page you can use the drop down menu to select between skins or style sheets. I'm back to the blue one, baby (default style)!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm interested in the infopop style...only 2 styles are available...I didn't think we could change them at first which is why I made the other post.


----------



## Lorraine (Dec 21, 2004)

Lanelle said:
			
		

> I'm interested in the infopop style...only 2 styles are available...I didn't think we could change them at first which is why I made the other post.


You're right. We couldn't *Lanelle*. I think the first day we had about four or five skins from which to choose. I had a nice skin called vbulletin and then it was gone. They may be incorporating new ones as we speak. I know it can take awhile to create CSS. Infopop was my favorite one too on the 'old' board.


----------

